
Ice-making submarine would pop out bergs to help fight climate change - booleandilemma
https://www.nbcnews.com/mach/science/ice-making-submarine-would-pop-out-bergs-replace-dwinding-sea-ncna1039561
======
simonblack
Freezing _some_ water makes the rest of the water hotter. And that's apart
from the energy wasted in running the freezer's machinery.

But go ahead. Get back to me in 10 years and let me know how well you've done.

------
MR4D
And in other news, I invented a new perpetual motion machine to sell you!

I think we just hit peak climate change.

Sad.

~~~
jobigoud
I'm not sure about the idea but it doesn't strike me as stupid as a perpetual
motion machine.

An iceberg has part of the water it's displacing above the water level, so
transforming a given volume of water into one should lower the overall line
even without carrying it on land... Also the iceberg is white and won't absorb
heat as much as the raw ocean. It's not clear to me if it's possible to create
this machine using less energy that it's offsetting by the albedo change.

~~~
MR4D
Displacement doesn’t work like that at all.

~~~
cochne
I think this article explains the general idea of why it might work,
theoretically:
[https://nsidc.org/news/newsroom/20050801_floatingice.html](https://nsidc.org/news/newsroom/20050801_floatingice.html)

